

Ask HN: Middle ground between bootstrapping & VC? - brewgardn

We need a small runway ($250K) to get our first customers, but we don't want to take on debt, give up equity or otherwise have an exit strategy. We want a sustainable private company. If we're looking beyond friends and family, who should I reach out to?
======
csclark
Not sure if you're able to get something for nothing... you're going to have
to compromise on at least one of your values.

Possibly consider an Angel investor, who would more than likely invest in your
business as a hobby, rather than a professional VC who is just looking to flip
start-ups.

Start off with Angel List (www.angel.co)

~~~
brewgardn
Are there other ways for Angels to get their capital out of a startup other
than an acquisition/IPO?

